# Gaslow



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Gaslow fitted after Southport in August, filled up at dealers, only used for weekend at Pickering and Warwick since and one gas bottle now reads empty.

Second bottle not yet used, still turned off.

I am a little concerned in case there is a leak as I could not have used a full cylinder in such short a time.

I suppose it is possible that the bottles were not full from being fitted but I got them to fill them up before I left, I do not know how much they put in previously after the installation so I cannot work the consumption out.

Going to have to get these checked asap before Carsington Water, I have checked the bottle fittings but unable to get down to check the underneath and inside connections.


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

If you are relying on the guage on the cylinder, then don't. Its wildly inaccurate! Just wait till the first cylinder runs out of gas then change over to the second bottle.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I fitted 2 11kg gaslow cylinders before we came away in August .
We used one cylinder while in France with the other turned off and after a while it showed empty and a flick of the gauge then showed some gas.
We are still using the same cylinder and never got to refill it before moving into Spain so dont know how much it would have taken.
We are on electric hookup now till end of November so cant test it.
I would sugest you fill it to see how much it takes as I believe they are having a lot of problems with these gauges going faulty.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

SPACEFLOWER said:


> If you are relying on the guage on the cylinder, then don't. Its wildly inaccurate! Just wait till the first cylinder runs out of gas then change over to the second bottle.


Agreed.

Also, if you are worried about a leak Peter, maybe a drive to the North Bank of the Humber and a chat with Waudby's. I have bought very little from them, but if I was feeling brave enough to have Gaslow fitted, that is probably where I would go. They seem to talk the talk and walk the walk.

Russell


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Hi H-T

Gaslow only fill to 80% capacity for safety reasons, as you are probably aware, however when full(80%) they last for quite awhile. 
We had a problem with the filler hose being kinked which did not help the filling process at all ( will not mention company who fitted the system as they get sufficient flack as it is :wink: )

As mentioned, top your tanks up and note how much you put in, remember to make sure the valves on both tanks(bottles!) are closed before filling, it is possible that when first filled they were not quite to capacity.

Another way to check is to use bathroom scales to weigh the tank then subtract the empty weight of the tank itself and see if it is as empty as suspected, (That's a tip i picked up on MHF, who's was it though?  )
Hope this helps, Rob.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> SPACEFLOWER said:
> 
> 
> > If you are relying on the guage on the cylinder, then don't. Its wildly inaccurate! Just wait till the first cylinder runs out of gas then change over to the second bottle.
> ...


Hi Russell,

Waudby's is a ten minute walk from where I live and we store the van on the storage area there.

They do not do any fitting at all they are just a very good accessory store..

Wandahome have a workshop on the same site but I don't have any experience of their fitting service.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Waudby's*

Don

Are the two businesses "hand in hand"?

When I called into Waudby's and asked about fitting they said they could do this. (It is possibl that meant someone else doing the fitting - I do not know???)

Russell


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,



> Are the two businesses "hand in hand"?


Wandahome the caravan and motorhome sales are a separate company to Waudbys Russell, although Wandahome will carry out repairs and installations on motorhomes with parts supplied by Waudbys.

Regarding the Gaslow problems, thanks folks for your suggestions, I am aware that they have had problems with the gauges, this is why we could not get our bottles for several months.

Also, maybe on its first fill, the bottles were not filled to the 80% level, I will get them filled soon and check this.

I am not able to remove the bottles from the gas lockers so am unable to weigh the contents. I am unsure how long the bottles would last, I had the same fitment on the Hymer but never actually got the chance to check this as I never had the installation in long enough before we sold it.

We should have enough gas in the other cylinder for the rest of the year anyway.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If you are at a show CMR have an electronic leak tester and can also test the part from the filling nozzle to the cylinder. If you do have a leak I think that you would have a smell in the locker.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Humber T,
As reported in other Gaslow queries the Guages are US.
In May and June abroad I used £3.50 worth of Gas. In September with one month away and one long weekend with no HU where it was on all of the time £6.00. So I doubt if you have emptied your cylinders.

Don,
Our son lives in Brough and works with the NHS in Hull.
We could pop in for breakfast ,dinner and tea next time we are visiting. 
Better still I could bring the 3 grandkids and 2 dogs 

In truth we are coming up soon to visit him and the HUll Truck to see a play. 

Steve


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Peter,

It appears the 2008 Gaslow cylinders contains a float gauge which runs from 50% full down to about 18% full - a fairly good moment to top up.

This might cause some confusion if people are not aware of how the gauge functions.

The float gauge on my MTH bottle is accurate down to about two litres.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

pneumatician said:


> Don,
> Our son lives in Brough and works with the NHS in Hull.
> We could pop in for breakfast ,dinner and tea next time we are visiting.
> Better still I could bring the 3 grandkids and 2 dogs
> ...


Hi Steve,

Your welcome to visit, leave the grand kids at home but bring the dogs.  You can help with the house refurbishment. 

Don


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Humber T, Our Gaslow is pre float system so I can just turn the Bezel to get whatever reading makes me happy.


Don,
If this involes Paint and ladders etc etc we will give it a miss thanks all the same. 
Both of our kids are into dogs (2 each) and children (3 & 2) can't figure out where they got it from.

Steve


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I will get someone to get the cylinder out Don to check its weight, I know the gauges are only accurate below half full, but the needle is on the bottom, but the gauge could be a problem.

I was at Waudbys on Thursday, had to stop by to get some more gear for the motorhome, it used to be 8 miles away when we lived in Hessle, it is now 38 miles from N.E Lincs, so we do not visit as often.

The 'van has to go back to Midland International Motorhomes at Allesley Coventry to move the gas filler from the locker door where they put it initially so they can check the system out.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas filler*

Peter

Am I correct in understanding your gas filler is on the gas locker door? So every time you open or close the locker door, the pipe behind it gets moved also?

Russell


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,



> Am I correct in understanding your gas filler is on the gas locker door? So every time you open or close the locker door, the pipe behind it gets moved also?


That's right Russell, I have already discussed this with the dealer when I went to pick the 'van up after installation, I asked for the filler to go on the lower skirt but they said they could not fit it there because of lack of support.

I mentioned that a supporting ply or plastic reinforcement could be glassed into the skirt but they fitted it on the door, so every time the gas locker is opened it strains the filler assembly and pipes. An alternative is to fix a bracket inside the gas locker but I would rather have a separate filler on the skirt.

I have spoken to them and they are going to rectify the matter at our next visit, along with some other warranty items.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

All my gas escaped from both cyclinders and nothing to do with the gauge but the faulty design in the old models. And bizarrely even though both tanks were turned tight off for travelling and that is when the gas started to leave, the missus was boiling a kettle with the gas turned off. Gaslow have quickly and with no cost fitted me the new type built in another factory. I am sure I posted this somewhere but maybe I forgot.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Filled up with LPG today, 14 litres, now that is a lot for only two weekends use, contacted the dealers, no response yet.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, If you have the time you could always call in on Geoff Cox's , they are in Denby near the pottery they could take a look at it for you. 

We are on our third regulator now since ours was fitted 18 months ago, but this one looks to be a different design so we are hoping for greater things. This was the reason we left the global as no heating, fridge or cooking was just too much. 

They fitted our refillable inlet and it is in the side next to the door and has worked fine. 

See you later today , could be a soggy one though by all accounts. 

Mandy


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

We only managed to get through a little over 14 litres in 5 weeks in France with about 50% of the nights on hook up. so I can confirm that 14 litres for a weekend is a lot but I am surprised that you could not smell it.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Peter

I had the filler point fitted to the outside of the gas locker door on my van with the gaslow system,and the first time I went to fill, the thing wouldn`t work :roll: so tried at another garage and the same thing happened..nothing.

Got onto gaslow and they sent a fitter round to my house,and as soon as he see it, he shook his head and said it shouldn`t be on the outside like that and Gaslow dont advise t do it like that anymore.
The fitter put a bracket and filler just inside the door now and its much better.I should just say that my dealer fitted the original.

steve


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I too along with Russell have had a few failures with the Gaslow system, it's well document if you do a search on here.

I would say there is no way you could use that much gas in a short space of time.

The 'older' style cylinders' valve/float assembly has been redesigned and fitted the new style cylinders '2008' model.

My initial problems with my first leak, as a faulty safety valve that was effectively trying to 'purge' itself. Although it did it over a period of time, not in one go, so it was difficult to detect, although in my opinion it always smelt a bit 'gassy' in the locker and therefore I wasn't happy.

My replacement cylinder also had a problem, it was full when I got it, but it would not allow me to refill, something dodgy [again] in the valve assembly.

I have now had my third cylinder [2008 model] and can confirm it's working correctly.

On paper this system is great... but in reality there is/have been issues.
I chose to install myself (my fittings notes are on this website if you want to look for *Gaslow DIY*) and was told I'd done a good job (thought the same myself ).

I would not fit any filling kit in a locker door as I think there could be strain on the pipework, I wouldn't fit in a flimsy skirt either... unless it was reinforced.

Right off my soap box! 

Wilse


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Gas filler*



Rapide561 said:


> Peter
> 
> Am I correct in understanding your gas filler is on the gas locker door? So every time you open or close the locker door, the pipe behind it gets moved also?
> 
> Russell


If that is the case, then it is incorrectly fitted as it will weaken and damage the pipe.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Gaslow problems*

Greetings,

Gaslow bottle is now empty again after only one weekend, we filled up on the 22nd before Carsington Water, only used it at Carsington, checked today, bottle empty again.

Have spoken to dealer and they will look at it but it is a 320 mile round trip so have booked it in for November the 12th before another camping trip.

We are at Shane's firework rally this weekend and I am concerned about using the system as it appears to have a leak, so will have to consider our options in the meantime.

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, three weekend trips and two full bottles of gas, and we thought that the Gaslow system would save us money as well as being easier for me to fill.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I would contact Gaslow directly. They had problems some years ago but sorted them and I have found them OK. What I do not understand is how you can have a leak on the scale you seem to without smelling the gas. Have you tried painting diluted washing up liquid on all the joints. That should show up a leak however small.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Peter

I am amazed you can't smell a leak though. 

Only other thing I can think of is if you have left the fridge on gas when the van was not in use - or a heater or something. 

I m puzzled - but that don't take much. 

Russell


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi go to a builders / plumbung merchants and buy a spray can/bottle of gas leak detecter or a caravan spares for a gas smeller and try these,you must have a big leak somwhere.May only be a case of tightening a joint,better than 350 ml return.
terry


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

When I bought a stainless steel hose from Gaslow the vital fibre washer had come off the fitting and was in the box. Could your fitter have left this off? It should not have happened but it is just a possibility.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

maddie said:


> Hi go to a builders / plumbung merchants and buy a spray can/bottle of gas leak detecter or a caravan spares for a gas smeller and try these,you must have a big leak somwhere.May only be a case of tightening a joint,better than 350 ml return.
> terry


Or washing up liquid and water 1:10 mix.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Re the 14 litres - it does not sound too much gas use to be honest when no EHU is present....

Fridge uses about 20 grams of LPG per hour. So over 96 hours, that is 1920 grams - just under four litres for the fridge alone. 

A space heater uses upto 300 grams per hour - so just over 16 hours of use. 

I know when I am not on EHU, the heating is on 24/7 on gas, plus the fridge......

Russell


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I did check the fittings in the lockers previously but was unable to find a leak with my leak detector, the two tanks are connected underneath the chassis somewhere so I am assuming that this could be where the fault lies, however, I am not able to climb under the said vehicle to confirm this but will try and get someone to go have a look tomorrow.

As far as gas consumption goes, I can make gas last quite a long time, I would not assume that I could empty a bottle in two weekends let alone one!

Hopefully I will get this sorted soon.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

You didn't warn me I was parked next to a bomb Peter


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Gaslow or s it Low Gas?*

Greetings,



> ou didn't warn me I was parked next to a bomb Peter Smile


T'was only a small time bomb Frank! :firestarter:

Now appears to be sorted, had it checked out and two unions on the pipe that connects the cylinders to each other that run underneath the 'van were slack and leaking slowly, had these tightened, re-secured, and it appears that we can now go travelling again in safety although it shall go back in November for a full check up.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad you got it sorted... was this a DIY fit or did a dealer do it?


Leaving both ends loose is very poor, not to mention potentially very dangerous. 
I think that the fitters of these should insist on accompanying you on the first fill, perhaps then things like this can be avoided.

wilse


----------



## Nickfarrow (Sep 1, 2008)

For info, if anyone suspects a leak, another place there could be a leak is the fillpoint it's self. If you get any rubbish in there (and it comes from the filling gas tank) it could hold the shut off part of the fillpoint open and weep out all the time. In reality this is something that any installer should think about when mounting the fillpoint especailly if they fit i in a door that leads to a locker - also the gun will discharge gas into the locker everytime it's filled (so not the best idea to be honest this door /locker mounting for the fillpoint in my eyes.

Something else that you need to remember is that all the joints in the gas system need to be re checked after a shake down period. i'd surgest checking all the joints after a 100 mile trip and them at 1000 miles. After this just check them during your normal vehicle service. soapy water is fine but corosive to the parts so wash off with clean water afterwards.

If anyone is concerned about the possibility of a leak, we have 438 garages around the Uk whom will be more than happy to do a quick check for any leaks for you.

Just give us a call to get someone local installer.

Nick.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Nick sorry to use up your free post quota but who /what company do you represent ? is it Gasglow or what ? 
BTW welcome :lol: 
terry


----------



## Nickfarrow (Sep 1, 2008)

No Not affiliated to Gaslow at all.

Autogastanks.co.uk is our company and are a UK distributor for Stako, Alugas etc. We have been mainly in the Automotive side of the buisness of tanks but have been supplying leisure cylinders for many years now - 15 plus if my memory is right.

We also suppliy a number of motorhome companies, and the odd motorhome manufacturer direct, all from stock, all from here in the UK.

Any questions i've subscribed now so please do ask or even call me on 01286 882097.

Nick


----------

